# Arabian Nationals!



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

The daughter of my husband's buddy is going with her grandma. She's 13!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Ahhh I wish, I'm so jealous haha! I was supposed to go to the Scottsdale show, but plans fell through </3 I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Eliz, will this be your first time? If so, it's like Disney World for horse people. 

I remember the Nationals during the years when Arabians were being sold for over a million dollars apiece. One whole arena was set aside just for 'stuff'.

It's scaled back some now, but still danged impressive. I loved watching the performance classes more than the halter, although _everyone_ watched Stallion Halter the final night. It's almost a sin not to! :wink:

I recommend if you're on a budget, leaving your money and credit cards somewhere you can't easily get to them.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^
Haha yeah, it's my first!  I'm beyond excited. Oooh I didn't think about venders & all that. I'll have to be careful! Though I do plan on getting a leather halter with a nameplate...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

last year and the year before there was an entire building of vendors! plus the entire street in between the barn and arenas full of vendor trailers. i'm definitely not an arab person but had a great time watching some of the events (and being mystified by some of them. like native costume. really???) i think last year the stallion who won halter was bought for 5M! have fun!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you!
Native Costume baffles me as well, but I enjoy seeing all the exotic outfits 
I'm sure I'll have a blast


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Native Costume is just the Hollywood-ized version of the Bedouin outfits worn by the original owners, riders, and breeders of Arabian horses.

It's basically just a fun class, although there are quite a few horses who won't put up with all the glitter, material, bells, beads and whistles on a costume. A horse has to be pretty tolerant to deal with all that junk and still give a good under saddle performance.

It's like any performance class; the animals are expected to do a certain routine flawlessly. The one who does it best, wins. It's not always the crowd favorite, either.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

I went and had Steve Heathcott show Spirit Thyme for me ( I have a back injury, plus you KNOW how political Nationals can be 

He did not make TT, however he looked AWESOME !!! ( and there were 6 others who go the gate as well, so it doesn't really matter, the feedback I have gotten has been GREAT )

Here's pix

















After his Clas, he MISSED his momma ! LOL 









And here are 3 youtube videos, the first is his entry to the ring




 
the second is him "on deck"




 
and the 3rd is his presentation to the judges


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I watched the class, he was not out of place by any means 
It was a tough class, there were some very good stallions that didn't make TT. LOVED EKS Bey Al Gazal, IMO he should've been champion


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no clue about the Arab Nationals but in the first video was he supposed to be so crazy running around. He seemed almost out of control and the handler was snapping the chain a lot.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, I've never watched arab halter before so please bear with my total lack of knowledge LOL.

Is the handler getting the horse to rock back and forth like that? if so whats the purpose of it? =]

Your horse is stunning btw!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Beau Baby said:


> I have no clue about the Arab Nationals but in the first video was he supposed to be so crazy running around. He seemed almost out of control and the handler was snapping the chain a lot.


They are supposed to come in the ring full of fire & spirit ( Stallions especially should display a LOT brilliance )
He was by no means out of control, he showed just as he was needed to show :wink: and Steve only snapped him to slow him down to a trot rather than trying to canter, they are judged on their trot when the enter the ring.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

AztecBaby said:


> Ok, I've never watched arab halter before so please bear with my total lack of knowledge LOL.
> 
> Is the handler getting the horse to rock back and forth like that? if so whats the purpose of it? =]
> 
> Your horse is stunning btw!


The rocking back tightens the back & loin muscles, it also creates a "hook" in the neck, below is a photo that demonstrates the "look" they are trying to get... See the back is tight and the neck breaks over at the poll creating that pretty "hook" :wink:


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Thnx for explaining that Spirit Thyme. I just wasn't sure if they were supposed to b crazy, not a halter show type person.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Beau Baby said:


> Thnx for explaining that Spirit Thyme. I just wasn't sure if they were supposed to b crazy, not a halter show type person.


LOL  No problem, although we don't at all consider it crazy, just Flambouant and full of spirit 
I also drive my Halter horse, so you see he is actually very quiet minded, he just turns it on when showing halter, he knows it's time to "strut his stuff" and has fun with it !


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Ahh, I see now. 

Thanks! that makes alot of sence now =]


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Of course there ARE those "crazy" horses that really are a danger in the ring, but Spirit Thyme was not close to being one of them 

Also, there are some handlers that are unnecessarily brutal, just as there are extremes in any other show.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Of course there ARE those "crazy" horses that really are a danger in the ring, but Spirit Thyme was not close to being one of them
> 
> Also, there are some handlers that are unnecessarily brutal, just as there are extremes in any other show.


Yes Eliz is correct, I was just using my horse as an example, he is very well trained & behaved, safe enough that to let young kids do his stall cleaning at shows ( with him in the stall  )
But there are those that haven't been raised as he has and with trainers that don't use the best methods, there are bad apples in ANY breed, especially when it comes to High level competitions


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting! Did you have fun??


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Of course there ARE those "crazy" horses that really are a danger in the ring, but Spirit Thyme was not close to being one of them
> 
> Also, there are some handlers that are unnecessarily brutal, just as there are extremes in any other show.


That is the case in any and all diciplines. Its sad, but true.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

upnover said:


> Thanks for posting! Did you have fun??


We had a BLAST, will be back next year 

2 days later we attended Color Breed Congress and Spirit won Unanimous Grand Champion Stallion, so that was the icing on the cake :wink:


----------

